# Really beautiful rabbits here!



## kapfarm (Jun 4, 2010)

Hi, I just got my site up and running.

If anyone feels like visiting it, here it is....
dnarabbitry.com 


I am not completely finished so if it is hard to navigate or if you have any questions or ideas, I would gladly accept them.

Maybe you would let me know if I need more info, pics,...etc.

Thank you and have a great day.

Amy

P.S. I hope I am not out of line posting this here!


----------



## norcal (Jun 4, 2010)

The gray & black one is gorgeous.     Can I have it?


----------

